# What does everyne think about this doe



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

this is my fullblood doe mocha
bought her because of her color dam and sire's color 
can anyone guess how much I paid for her??


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm, I would have given $450-500 for her. Maybe a little more if she was under 3 and a little less if she is over.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

She was born 2/20/11
once a few more people comment I will tell you what I paid for her


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I like her. I would expect her to be a nice brood doe.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd say $250-$300.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

She had a great buck kid this year
here's a pic of him, he is sold


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a nice doe. I have seen some really expensive boers for sale but I am thinking by the way you said it that you got her for a bargain????? She had a really stunning buckling too. I will guess $100. Since the way you said it?????


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

peggy said:


> What a nice doe. I have seen some really expensive boers for sale but I am thinking by the way you said it that you got her for a bargain????? She had a really stunning buckling too. I will guess $100. Since the way you said it?????


I was thinking that too. Like the "attitude" of how it was said I'm thinking they got a steal!

Man that buckling is fabulous. :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking.....gonna shoot high and say $900? I'm horrible at guessing prices!
Nice doe, she is my favorite of your does. Nice buckling from her! What buck did you use?

Also, the second pic, her feet look over grown? Could be the pic though


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'm thinking.....gonna shoot high and say $900? I'm horrible at guessing prices!
> Nice doe, she is my favorite of your does. Nice buckling from her! What buck did you use?
> 
> Also, the second pic, her feet look over grown? Could be the pic though


I noted the feet as well. Walking on her heel now.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Her feet where over grown, and I couldn't get them back to normal from when I bought her so I had my vet help me and now they look much better
I only paid $250 for her, what a bargain I think


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

She was bred to my buck Zepplin and she had this nice buck kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well that was a nice price 
:laugh: I was so far off though!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice doe you have there. Great size and shape along with coloring! You should be very proud :thumbup:



Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well that was a nice price
> :laugh: I was so far off though!


What happened to being _great _at guessing? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> What happened to being _great _at guessing? Lol


I am terrible at guessing prices, great at guessing kids!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone
I love this doe, can't wait to see what she has with my buck here


----------

